# Slotting bit



## Nickdeck (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello all. I've been lurking for a while and have a question. I have some experience with routers, but have never used a slotting bit. I just got a Whiteside, consisting of the arbor, a bearing, two washers, a nut and the cutting disc (3 cutters).

To attach the cutting disc, should I tighten the arbor into the collet, then tighten the nut (washer each side)? Can't see another way of tightening, short of grabbing the shank with some pliers, which sounds horrible.

Also, is it necessary to use the bearing? I'll be using the bit in a table router.

Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Nick and welcome. It is much easier to chuck the arbor and use your spindle lock or wrench to hold. I wouldn't use pliers on the bit shank as you can make burrs which could damage your collet. There may be some small washers with the set and they go against the inner race of the bearing so that the bearing will turn freely. If the outer race of the bearing sits against the slotter the bearing may not turn. If you don't use the bearing then you must use an edge guide or the fence on a router to control depth of cut. It wouldn't be that safe to use without the bearing otherwise.

The slot cutter is a very handy bit as you can make tongue and groove (with 2 cutters and a spacer), make a groove for splines with one, and biscuit slots with the right size cutter..


----------



## Nickdeck (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks, Chuck. Tongue and Groove joints are exactly why I got the bit. Just learning, working my way through Pat Warner's joinery book.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Nick


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome Nick. We would all be happy to see what you are working on as you go.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nickdeck said:


> Thanks, Chuck. Tongue and Groove joints are exactly why I got the bit. Just learning, working my way through Pat Warner's joinery book.


Pat is a member of this forum and uses the user name Quillman.


----------



## Nickdeck (Aug 29, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Pat is a member of this forum and uses the user name Quillman.


Yes, I knew that and have seen some of his posts. I have several of his products, as well as some of his books and .pdfs. Aside from the information I've absorbed, he's a hell of a craftsman.


----------

